# Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?



## neandertaler (23. Juli 2008)

Hi!

Ich bin gerade dabei mich auf ein Wochenende in den Niederlanden vorzubereiten. Geplant ist, dass wir auf einen Campingplatz nach Renesse, an der Einmündung der Oosterschlede in die Nordsee fahren.

Wir haben ein 3,5 m Schlauchboot mit einem 15 PS Außenborder - damit traue ich mich so 4 - 5 Kilometer aufs Meer hinaus. GPS, Seekarten, Fishfinder und Sicherheitsausrüstng sind natürlich dabei.

Ich habe nun gelesen, dass Heringe im Sommer in "tiefem Wasser" leben würden. Wie tief? Kann ich die in Küstennähe finden? Was machen die den Tag über? 

In meiner max. Entfernung zu Küste bieten eigentlich nur die Rinnen, die zur Ooster- und Westerschelde führen, sowie die Zufahrt zum Rotterdamer Europort Wassertiefen über 10 m. Die Rinne zur Westerschelde ist teilweise auch über 20 m tief. Nach richtig steilen Abbrüchen sieht es auf den Seekarten nirgendwo aus, der Grund der Nordsee ist in diesem Bereich doch ohnehin eher sandig!?

Die Angelkutter fahren wohl immer Wracks an. Einige davon befinden sich in Küstennähe. Sind darunter auch welche fürs Angeln vielversprechende?

Von mir aus würde ich es an Stellen probieren, an denen es relativ tief ist, die Seiten steil aussehen und an denen es nach einer Engstelle für die Strömung aussieht. Weitere Tipps sind natürlich absolut willkommen.

Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf Eure Antworten!

Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## noworkteam (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Kurze Rückfrage: Bist Du mit Deinem Schlauchboot dort schon mal auf der Nordsee gewesen ??

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## neandertaler (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Kurze Rückfrage: Bist Du mit Deinem Schlauchboot dort schon mal auf der Nordsee gewesen ?? [...]



Ähhh, nö, warum? Auf der Nordsee war ich bislang noch nicht.

Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## shorty 38 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Nordsee ist Mordsee. Viel Spaß trotzdem. Gruß Shorty


----------



## neandertaler (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Nordsee ist Mordsee. Viel Spaß trotzdem. Gruß Shorty



Vielen Dank für diese differenzierende und kompetente Aussage! #h

Wenn man natürlich weder von guter Seemannschaft http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seemannschaft noch vom Seewetterbericht http://tinyurl.com/5n9vlh etwas gehört hat, sollte man tatsächlich lieber mit seinem Bellyboot in den Vereinsteich hüpfen... |rolleyes

Ich kenne die Ostsee um Rügen vom Wasser aus, die kann ebenfalls verdammt ungemütlich werden. Es ist wie immer wenn man sich in die Natur begibt - man muss Informationen einholen und seine Entscheidungen eher konservativ an seine Möglichkeiten und persönlichen Fähigkeiten anpassen.

Übrigens gehören Schlauchboote zu den seegängigsten Wasserfahrzeugen überhaupt. Selbst mit rauher See werden auch kleinere Schlauchboote problemlos fertig - da kann man bei gutem Wetter problemlos die küstennahen Gewässer befahren. 

Nicht umsonst ist mein Boot vom Hersteller nach CE Kategorie "C" zertifiziert:

_C. KÜSTENNAHE GEWÄSSER: Ausgelegt für Fahrten in küstennahen Gewässern, grossen Buchten, Flußmündungen, Seen und Flüssen, bei denen Wetterverhältnisse mit einer Windstärke bis einschließlich 6 und Wellenhöhen bis einschließlich 2 m auftreten können._

Be Windstärke 6 gehe ich sicherlich nicht mehr angeln und bei 2 m hohen Wellen auch nicht. #6

Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## neandertaler (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Hat denn wirklich niemand Erfahrung mit dem Fischfang in dem Seegebiet?

Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## Jockel13883 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Du solltest dir im klaren sein, dass in dem Gebiet um die Oosterscheldemündung extrem starke Strömungen herrschen, damit meine ich Strömungen im bereich von 7 Knoten und mehr.
Die Nordsee ist eben nicht mit der Ostsee zu vergleichen, sondern um einiges gefährlicher.


----------



## neandertaler (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Hallo Jockel,

natürlich auch vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.



Jockel13883 schrieb:


> Du solltest dir im klaren sein, dass in dem Gebiet um die Oosterscheldemündung extrem starke Strömungen herrschen, damit meine ich Strömungen im bereich von 7 Knoten und mehr.
> Die Nordsee ist eben nicht mit der Ostsee zu vergleichen, sondern um einiges gefährlicher.



Ja, ich bin mir im Klaren dass die Nordsee es durchaus in sich haben kann. Ich bin mir auch damit im Klaren, dass es dort eine stärkere Strömung gibt, wie auf der Ostsee (wobei der kurze, steile Seegang der Ostsee fieser sein soll).

Ich weiß auch, dass heute die *maximale* Strömung in der Nordsee im Bereich um die Oosterschelde bei rund 3 Km/h liegt. Und ja, mir ist auch klar, dass dieser Wert im direkten Zu- und Ablauf der Oosterschelde deutlich überschritten werden kann.

Aktuelle Werte und Vorhersagen gibt es z. B. hier: http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/modell/stroemungen/no/no.htm (Stichwort: Seemannschaft #h)

Ganz besonders freue ich mich noch immer auf den ersten Post, der auf eine meiner eingangs gestellten Fragen ein geht! #6

Viele Grüße,

Oliver

P.S.: hat sich eigentlich schon mal jemand gefragt, was die Einheimischen mit den vielen kleinen Angelbötchen in ihren Häfen machen? |kopfkrat Die liegen bestimmt nicht da, weil es für die Touristen so hübsch aussieht... :q


----------



## schnupp (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Hallo,
wenn du ein Stück mit deinem Boot fahren würdest, könnte ich dir Westkapelle empfehlen.
Auf etwa 200 Meter Entfernung zum Deich in Westkapelle, noch vor der Schiffahrtsrinne, hast du sehr wechselhaften Grund mit grossen Steinbrocken, kiesige Stellen, Krautbänken etc. wo sich immer viel Fisch aufhält.
Dort wird so gut wie nicht gefischt, da die Fänge in Strandnähe doch sehr unterschätzt werden.

Hier kannst du immer mit Dorschen, Wolfsbarsch ,Makrelen rechnen.
Habe dort auch schon oft Meerforellen beobachtet,die aber in Holland streng geschützt sind!!!

Wünsche dir viel Spass und ne Menge Fisch:m

Kannst dich danach ja melden.


Gruss

Chris


----------



## Jockel13883 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Also gut, dann mal zur Ausgangsfrage: Jetzt im Sommer gibts dort reichlich Makrelen zu fangen, teilweise sogar vom Ufer aus.
Mit Dorsch und Hering könnte es schwieriger werden. In den tiefen Rinnen sollten welche zu finden sein, auch wenn das Wasser im Moment vlt. etwas zu warm ist. 
Bei den Wracks ist in erster Linie das Problem, diese zu finden und kontrolliert darüber hinwegzudriften. Gerade ein Schlauchboot neigt dazu sehr schnell zu driften, da es wenig Lateralplan aufweist. Eventuell wäre das sogenannte Ankerfischen etwas für dich (wird auch von einigen Niederlandischen Angelkuttern angeboten).
Dabei verankert man dasboot an einer vielversprechenden Stelle und befischt diese mit Naturködern wie zum Beispiel Seeringelwürmern und Messermuscheln.
Hauptbeute dabei sind Franzosendorshce, Plattfische und Wittlinge.
Speziell zur Westerschelde ist zu sagen, dass dort sehr dichter Schiffsverkehr herrscht-deshalb immer gut ausguck halten.


----------



## neandertaler (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Hallo Chris, hallo Jockel!

Vielen Dank für eure super Tipps! #h #6
Für das Wochenende haben wir dann erst einmal genug Optionen. Je nach (See-)Wetter können wir dann entweder von Vlissingen aus mit dem Boot entlang der Küste in Richtung Westkapelle fahren, wir fahren an die Oosterschelde oder an eines der anderen, geschützteren Gewässer in Zeeland. #6

Ich habe mir den Bereich um Westkapelle gerade mal auf der Seekarte angesehen - das sieht ja wirklich super aus. Die Küste nördlich davon läuft relativ seicht in die Nordsee und wird nur langsam tiefer, während die westliche Küste sehr schnell bis auf über 20 m Tiefe abfällt. Einziger "Haken" ist, dass die tiefen Bereiche im Fahrwasser liegen. Da muss ich mir vor Ort erst einmal den Schiffsverkehr ansehen.

Das mit den Wracks will ich mal probieren, einige davon liegen ja nur wenige hundert Meter vom Ufer entfernt. Das Finden dürfte tatsächlich das größte Problem sein - gerade, wenn es z. B. nur ein kleiner Fischkutter war, der auch noch halb im Sand versunken ist. Driftgeschrindigkeit? Hmmm, keine Ahnung. Ich habe zwar für den Notfall neben dem richtigen Anker auch einen 1m² Treibanker dabei, mit dem das Boot selbst bei etwas kräftigerem Wind kaum noch Fahrt macht, was das in m/s ist, kann ich aber nicht sagen. Dazu kommt ja dann sowieso noch die Strömung...

Ich sehe dann einfach mal, was das GPS als Geschwindigkeit zeigt. Ggf. muss ich dann eben richtig ankern oder mit langsamer Fahrt gegenan fahren.

Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## neandertaler (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Gerade bei Google Earth entdeckt: 3 kleinen Boote, direkt vor Westkapelle, ca. 100 m nördlich von Tonne OG 2A, die scheinbar angeln:

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=51%C2%B031%2720.71%22N+3%C2%B026%274.09%22E&ie=UTF8&ll=51.523157,3.437777&spn=0.004593,0.013679&t=h&z=17&iwloc=addr

In dem Bereich fällt der Grund ziemlich steil von unter 2 auf über 20 m Tiefe ab, außerdem ist das tiefe Wasser dort etwas eigeengt, so dass die Strömung dort verhältnismäßig stark sein dürfte --> es ist sicherlich keine soooo schlechte Idee, dort mal den Köder zu baden. :m

Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## schnupp (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Hallo,
in Etwa die Stelle meinte ich

Gruss

Chris|wavey:


----------



## neandertaler (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*



schnupp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> in Etwa die Stelle meinte ich [...]



Astrein! #6 Vielen Dank für den Tipp!

Da kann ich dann auch gleich mal meinen neuen Fishfinder testen - mit dem sehe ich zumindest die Struktur und den Verlauf des Grunds, idealerweise sogar gleich die Fische. :a:s 
Ich bin schon gespannt! |jump:

Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## noworkteam (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*



neandertaler schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diese differenzierende und kompetente Aussage! #h
> 
> Wenn man natürlich weder von guter Seemannschaft http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seemannschaft noch vom Seewetterbericht http://tinyurl.com/5n9vlh etwas gehört hat, sollte man tatsächlich lieber mit seinem Bellyboot in den Vereinsteich hüpfen... |rolleyes


 
Die Aussage trifft es aber auf den Punkt,..
1.Habe ich noch nie ein 3,5 Meter-Schlauchboot mit 15 PS auf der Nordsee mit Anglern gesehen.
2.Wenn man noch nie auf der Nordsee war sollte man sich solche Vergleiche erstmal sparen.
3. Hast Du den wichtigsten Link für die Gezeiten vergessen.
4. Raten diverse Threads im Board von solchen "Ausflügen" ab 



neandertaler schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Ostsee um Rügen vom Wasser aus, die kann ebenfalls verdammt ungemütlich werden. Es ist wie immer wenn man sich in die Natur begibt - _*man muss Informationen einholen*_ und seine Entscheidungen eher konservativ an seine Möglichkeiten und persönlichen Fähigkeiten anpassen.


 
Richtig, da würde ich mich aber nicht nur im Anglerboard auf die Suche machen, wobei wenn Du dem Boardie "Happy Fisherman" ne Mail schreibst mit Deinem Anliegen, wirst Du eine fachlich fundierte Aussage vom Kapitän der Happy Fisherman erhalten,..,die wird Dir aber nicht gefallen



neandertaler schrieb:


> Gerade bei Google Earth entdeckt: 3 kleinen Boote, direkt vor Westkapelle, ca. 100 m nördlich von Tonne OG 2A, die scheinbar angeln:
> 
> http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=...777&spn=0.004593,0.013679&t=h&z=17&iwloc=addr


 
5. Sind das keine kleinen Boote, wenn Du Dir mal alleine die Aufbauten anschaust, ist die Länge der *Schiffe *jenseits der 10 Meter Marke

6. Fahren die Schiffe nicht in 100 Meter die Küste entlang, das sind mal schlappe 570 Meter bis Ufer

Aber keine Panik, wenn das Wetter passt, die Gezeiten gerade Pause machen, und die Küstenwache Dich nicht als verlorengegangenen Schlauchbooturlauber einstuft, wird das sicherlich eine prima Tour werden.

PS. wir waren einmal im Winter bei Sturm in Ijmuiden noch vor den Molen auf der Hafen Innenseite angeln,..,schön eingepackt im ABU-Leuchtfloater.. hat keine Stunde gedauert bis der Küstenwachen-Heli vorbeigeschaut hat wer sich dort bei Eis und Schnee rumtreibt....

Auf Texel fahren Sie auch mit dem Schlauchboot raus, sind allerdings alles Rettungsschwimmer und der Motor ist eine andere Kampfklasse als 15 PS.

Kurz ich halte von Deiner Idee rein garnix, sorry, ist aber so...

Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## neandertaler (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Hi noworkteam (hast Du auch einen richtigen Namen?)!

Meinst Du es ehrlich gut mit mir, hältst Du mich für einen Chaoten oder gibt es andere Gründe für Deine Zeilen? Zugegeben - ich war noch nie auf der Nordsee unterwegs. Und - ich bin ein blutiger Angelanfänger. Aber - ich betreibe Wassersport seit rund 22 Jahren. Von der kleinen Jolle bis hin zum 14 m Dickschiff. Ich war auch schon im März bei Schneetreiben und Windstärke 8 vor Bornholm unterwegs.

Glaube mir deshalb bitte eines - ich wenn ich aufs Wasser gehe, dann habe ich nicht nur eine vollständige Sicherheitsausrüstung dabei, sondern bin auch absolut sicher, dass die Bedingungen zu mir und meinem Boot passen.

Bleibt noch die Möglichkeit, dass der Motor streikt - da spielt es keine Rolle, ob er 100 oder 5 PS hat. Wenn er steht, hat er so oder so exakt 0 PS. Ich habe im Gegensatz zu größeren Booten aber wenigstens die Möglichkeit zu rudern. Bei auflandigem Wind ist das sowieso kein Problem, bei ablandigem bleibe ich so nah unter Land, dass ich es auch gegen den Wind bis ans Ufer schaffe oder wenigstens vor Anker schwächeren Wind oder Hilfe abwarten kann.

Nun aber zu Deinen Punkten:



noworkteam schrieb:


> Die Aussage trifft es aber auf den Punkt,..
> 1.Habe ich noch nie ein 3,5 Meter-Schlauchboot mit 15 PS auf der Nordsee mit Anglern gesehen.
> 2.Wenn man noch nie auf der Nordsee war sollte man sich solche Vergleiche erstmal sparen.
> 3. Hast Du den wichtigsten Link für die Gezeiten vergessen.
> ...



1. Ähhh... und?
2. Einmal ist immer das erste Mal.
3. Ich habe um 15:43 sogar die wesentlich wichtigere Strömungsvorhersage gepostet. 
4. Hmmm.. also ich habe keinen entsprechenden Thread gefunden wurde, in dem generell davon abgeraten wird sich mit dem Schlauchboot auf die Nordsee zu trauen.
5. Die Boote sind zwischen 5,70 m und 7 m lang. (s. Bild Bootsgroesse.jpeg)
6. Die Boote sind max. 360 m vom Ufer entfernt. (s. Bild EntfernungStrand.jpeg) Bei Niedrigwasser noch wesentlich näher.

Wo ist das Problem? Warst Du selbst überhaupt jemals selbst auf der Nordsee unterwegs? Hast Du entsprechende Führerscheine?

Aktuell wäre mir z. B. der Wind dort mit 4 Bft. aus Ost zu stark, der Seegang mit <0,5 m aber völlig im grünen Bereich.

Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## noworkteam (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*



neandertaler schrieb:


> Hi noworkteam (hast Du auch einen richtigen Namen?)!
> 
> Wo ist das Problem? Warst Du selbst überhaupt jemals selbst auf der Nordsee unterwegs? Hast Du entsprechende Führerscheine?


 
Ja, Namen habe ich auch
Ja, ich war schon auf der Nordsee
Nein, kein eigenes Schlauchboot keine entsprechenden Führerscheine

Kein Problem viel Spass schöne Reise

Noworkteam

_PS. Boardie Woody kennt sich dort auch sehr gut aus, der hat mit Sicherheit bessere Tipps ..._


----------



## goeddoek (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Ist doch fein, was für Experten sich hier im AB tummeln 

Und ab hier dann wieder im - für's AB typischen - netten Umgangston posten, alles klar ?


----------



## noworkteam (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Dear Mr Noworkteam,
KNRM would never advise anybody to take a trip to sea in a boat of that size.
With kind regards,


Michelle Blaauw
Information and prevention of nautical incidents

________________________________
Koninklijke Nederlandse Redding Maatschappij Postbus 434 1970 AK IJmuiden tel. 0255 54 84 54 fax 0255 52 25 72 http://www.knrm.nl mjh.blaauw@knrm.nl postbank 26363 ________________________________
-----Oorspronkelijk bericht-----
Van: publiciteit@knrm.nl [mailtoubliciteit@knrm.nl]
Verzonden: vrijdag 25 juli 2008 7:56
Aan: Publi
Onderwerp: Vraag het de KNRM:
=========================================================
WWW.KNRM.NL data:


----------



## neandertaler (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

@noworkteam:

Poste doch bitte auch mal Deine Frage....
"trip to sea" ist schließlich ein seeehr dehnbarer Begriff.


----------



## neandertaler (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Sodele, auch wenn mir die Diskussion hier langsam auf die Nerven geht, ich schreibe den Herrn nun direkt an...


----------



## neandertaler (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

So, ich habe der Dame jetzt selbst mal eine Mail geschickt:

_



			Dear Mrs. Blaauw,

a acquittance of mine has probably just asked you the same question but wasn't possibly precise enough. He's now worried that I will kill myself.

During one of the next weekends I would like to go fishing somewhere along the Netherlands's coastline. My favourite spot would be around position 51°31'20.71"N 3°26'4.09"E, which is around 100 meters north of ton OG2A and about 360 meters off the coast, directly opposite to Westkapelle.

In case if I would like to try some other spots for fishing, I would go maximum one sea mile off the coast.

My boat is a 3,50 meter Lodestar inflatable raft, rated CE category "C" (coastal waters, winds up to 6 Bft., waves up to 2 meters). It is equipped with a 15 hp engine, oars and safety equipment like, GPS, compass, navigation chart, radio, rescue vests, signal flag, fire extinguisher, anchor, drift anchor,...

It is understood that I always check the seawheather-, as well as the streaming forecast, before I go out. As I want fishing to be fun, I would not go out at winds stronger than 3 Bft. and waves higher than 0.5 meters.

I am pretty experienced with boating, I also went a couple of times on the Baltic sea, however I've never been on the North Sea.

Is there something remarkably dangerous around this area? Do you have some general concerns regarding my plans?


I am looking forward to your answer.


With best regards,

Oliver
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## neandertaler (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Nur mal so, zum Thema Seegängigkeit von Schlauchbooten:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEwevfkWNOg

Die Boote sind zwar mit 4 Metern etwas länger wie mein Boot, dafür fahren sie aber bei Wind und Wetter rund England...


----------



## neandertaler (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Gerade kam die Antwort von Frau Blaauw:



> _Dear Oliver,
> 
> The North sea is notorious for its dangers and should be respected in all circumstances. It is very difficult, however, to give a sound advice to someone we do not know, wheater not to be foreseen over a longer period.
> 
> ...


Für die, die kein English können:

Sie sagt, dass sie keine generelle Empfehlung abgeben kann, für jemanden, den Sie nicht kennt. Sie kann auch jetzt noch nicht sagen, wie das Wetter in einigen Wochen sein wird.

Grundsätzlich wäre die Nordsee aber durchaus gefährlich, weshalb man immer die aktuellen Bedingungen genau beachten muss. Außerdem wäre der Bereich stark vom Schiffsverkehr frequentiert, weshalb Sie zumindest ein Funkgerät und eine Seekarte als Ausrüstung empfiehlt. Zusätzliche Gefahren gehen von Sandbänken und Strömungen aus.

Weiter schreibt Sie, dass mich niemand daran hindern kann, mit einem kleinen Boot auf die See zu fahren, ich soll mir aber immer der Gefahren bewusst sein und mich gut vorbereiten.


Für mich heißt das, dass ich mich bei guter Vorbereitung durchaus die 360 Meter vom Ufer weg trauen kann. Bei gaaaannz ruhiger See vielleicht auch Stückchen weiter... |rolleyes

Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## Jockel13883 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Das war ja auch in etwas das, was ich sagen wollte: Der Trip ist bei gutem wetter machbar, aber die Nordsee unterscheidet sich in vielem von der Ostsee und sollte nicht unterschätzt werden. Gerade jetzt im Sommer ziehen gegn Nachmittag/Abend häufig schwere Gewitter auf, in denen Windstärken bis bft. 8 und sogar mehr auftreten können. Deshalb auch immer gut die Wetterentwicklung beobachten.


----------



## neandertaler (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

@Jockel:

Ich stimme Dir da zu 100% zu! #h Richtige Ausrüstung, ausführliche Analyse der verfügbaren Informationen zu den aktuellen und voraussichtlichen Bedingungen, sowie ständige Beobachtung des Wettergeschehens und Schiffsverkehrs sind das A und O!

Das gilt übrigens für jede Bootsgröße - nur, dass sich eben die Toleranzen auf einem anderen Niveau bewegen.

Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## gimli (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*



neandertaler schrieb:


> Gerade kam die Antwort von Frau Blaauw:
> 
> weshalb Sie zumindest ein Funkgerät und eine Seekarte als Ausrüstung empfiehlt.
> 
> Oliver



Das Mädel empfiehlt nicht, sondern schreibt dir vor, dass eine entsprechende Seekarte und geeignete Kommunikationsmittel, wie z.B. VHF an Bord sind.

Was das für dich bedeutet, ist mir eigentlich togal. Entweder hattest du einen guten Nervenkitzel, oder wir lesen demnächst beim KNRM weiter…


----------



## Jockel13883 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Nunja, ich wusste halt nicht, ob da ein umsichtiger Mensch mit Erfahrung was die See angeht raus will, oder ob sich (mal wieder) ein Touri ohne entsprechende Fachkenntnis auf einen Selbstmördertrip begibt. Aber du scheinst ja Erfahrung zu haben, was die Seefahrt betrifft. Werde selbst nächste Woche auf der Nordsee sein, dann allerdings mit einer segelyacht.
Beste Grüße und Petri heil

Jockel


----------



## neandertaler (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Hmmm, einige "gut gemeinte" Ratschläge kommen mir irgendwie ziemlich aggressiv vor, seltsam...

@gimli:

gut, dann beantworte ich auch Deinen Post ganz lieb und brav.



gimli schrieb:


> Das Mädel empfiehlt nicht, sondern schreibt dir vor, dass eine entsprechende Seekarte und geeignete Kommunikationsmittel, wie z.B. VHF an Bord sind.



Mal davon abgesehen, dass "should" unzweideutig "solltest" bedeutet http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&p=thMx..&search=should , habe ich bereits weiter oben (mehrfach) geschrieben, dass ich neben einer vollständigen Sicherheitsausrüstung, auch ein *GPS, eine aktuelle Seekarte und ein Funkgerät *dabei habe.




gimli schrieb:


> Was das für dich bedeutet, ist mir eigentlich togal. Entweder hattest du einen guten Nervenkitzel, oder wir lesen demnächst beim KNRM weiter…



Ich verstehe zwar nicht, was diese Bemerkung soll, möchte aber noch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass ich nach den erhaltenen Tipps plane einen Fangplatz anzusteuern, der selbst bei Flut *max. 360 Meter vom Ufer entfernt ist!*

Was denken die "erfahrenen" Seefahrer denn, was mir dort so schlimmes passieren könnte, das mich derart überrascht, dass ich mit meinem Boot "einfach so" an Ort und Stelle absaufe? Wohlgemerkt mit einem Boot, das explizit für die Küstenfahrt bei bis zu Windstärke 6 und zwei Meter hohen Wellen zertifiziert ist? Bei ordentlicher Vorbereitung, einem frisch gewarteten Motor, zusätzlichen Rudern, voller Sicherheitsausrüstung und ständiger Verkehrs- und Wetterbeobachtung?

Eine Riesenkrake? Eine Monsterwelle aus dem Nichts? Ein unter mir auftauchendes U-Boot? Käpt'n Nemo?

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich es ehrlich bereue, diesen Thread gestartet zu haben... #q
Lest Euch doch mal die Berichte über Seenotfälle durch - die Bootsgröße spielt da eigentlich nie eine Rolle. Meist ist schlechte Seemannschaft für das Drama verantwortlich. Auslöser ist meist auch schon schlechte Seemanschaft, gelegentlich auch ein ausgefallener Motor, wobei ich mit meinen Rudern in diesem Punkt größeren Booten gegenüber sogar einen Vorteil habe.

Aber, wie gesagt - *aktuell diskutieren wir über einen max. 360 Meter vom Ufer entfernten Fangplatz!!*

Viele Grüße,

Oliver

Edit: Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch - ich freue mich über jeden Angeltipp, genau wie über konkrete Sicherheitsratschläge. Dabei liegt die Betonung aber auf *konkret*. Gefahren also, die mich selbst bei größter Sorgfalt überraschen könnten. Leider habe ich davon bislang überhaupt nichts gehört...#c

Und, OH GOTT, gerade stieß ich auch noch auf einen schockierenden Bericht. Eltern schicken ihre 9-jährigen Kinder in 2,30 Meter langen Nußschalen auf die offene Nordseee vor Helgoland (Hochseeinsel(!!)). Dabei scheinen sie sich sogar weiter als 360 Meter vom Ufer entfernt zu haben:
http://www.frostablog.de/blog/reisetagebuch/hochsee-insel

Die Boote:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optimist_(Bootsklasse)

Vieleicht sollte man die Eltern wegen Verstoßes gegen die Fürsorgepflicht oder so etwas Ähnlichem anzeigen!? |rolleyes


----------



## snofla (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

@neandertaler

abbringen lässte dich von dem Törn ja sowieso nicht Nowork und gimli wollen dich nicht ärgern sondern helfen oder vielmehr erklären das es in ihren Augen (in meinen übrigens auch) viel zu gefährlich ist was du vorhast.

Ich wünsch dir gutes Wetter und hoffe das das alles glatt über die Bühne geht,ich selbst halte es für eine totale selbstüberschätzung Deinerseits. #h


----------



## neandertaler (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*



neandertaler schrieb:


> [...] Edit: Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch - ich freue mich über jeden Angeltipp, genau wie über konkrete Sicherheitsratschläge. Dabei liegt die Betonung aber auf *konkret*. Gefahren also, die mich selbst bei größter Sorgfalt überraschen könnten. Leider habe ich davon bislang überhaupt nichts gehört...#c [...]



Nochmal - die Betonung liegt auf *konkret*! #q An Ratschlägen "nach Gefühl" oder Weisheiten vom Stammtisch habe ich keine Interesse. :c

Ich diskutiere hier rum wegen einer Fahrt bei schönem Wetter, mit einem Boot, das für weit "sportlichere" Bedingungen entworfen wurde!

Seefahrt ist nun mal potentiell gefährlich - für jedes Wasserfahrzeug, also auch für die ganz dicken Pötte! Es gibt keine absolute Sicherheit. Schaut doch einfach mal auf die vielen Wracks in den Seekarten. Man muss eben jede seiner Entscheidungen wohl überdenken und an seine Möglichkeiten und Fähigkeiten anpassen. Zum wiederholten Male: Stichwort "Seemannschaft".

Ich frage mich bei der Gelegenheit, was denn wohl eine angemessene Bootsgröße wäre und vor Allem *warum*?

Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## goeddoek (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*



neandertaler schrieb:


> Nochmal - die Betonung liegt auf *konkret*! #q An Ratschlägen "nach Gefühl" oder Weisheiten vom Stammtisch habe ich keine Interesse. :c





Moin Oliver und herzlich Willkommen im AB #h


Die ersten Antworten, die Du bekommen hast waren sicher gut gemeint, aber auch nicht unbedingt angetan, deine Frage richtig zu beantworten. Ich war auch davon ausgegangen, dass Du vorhast, weit rauszufahren > "Wir haben ein 3,5 m Schlauchboot mit einem 15 PS Außenborder - damit traue ich mich so 4 - 5 Kilometer aufs Meer hinaus."


Dein letztes trägt aber sicher auch nicht zum freundlichen Umgangston bei 

Also - immer schön freundlich |wavey:


Nun zum Thema - der Punkt, den Du Dir da ausgesucht hast ist sicher nicht schlecht. Würde ich an deiner Stelle durchaus versuchen.
Richtung Fahrrinne kannst es bei gutem Wetter auch mal versuchen. Das Du besser nicht in die Schiffahrtsstrasse fährst, brauch ich Dir ja nicht erklären 

Aufgrund der Strömung würde ich keine Paternoster mit "tausend" Beifängern nehmen, sondern maximal 3. Sonst musst Du höhere Gewichte verwenden und die Angelei wird zu Arbeit :q


Oder Du lässt mal 'ne Montage mit Naturköder ( Heringsfetzen ) direkt auf den Grund um zu schauen, ob sich ein Wolfsbarsch an die Angel verirrt 

Für beide Arten genügt es, im Uferbereich zu bleiben.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir etwas helfen.#

Ansonsten - hau in die Tasten :m


----------



## neandertaler (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> [...] "Wir haben ein 3,5 m Schlauchboot mit einem 15 PS Außenborder - damit traue ich mich so 4 - 5 Kilometer aufs Meer hinaus."
> 
> 
> Dein letztes trägt aber sicher auch nicht zum freundlichen Umgangston bei
> ...



Du konntest mir sogar sehr helfen - vielen Dank.

Das mit den 4 - 5 Kilometern ist mein persönlicher Maximalwert, weil ich von dort in maximal 10 Minuten wieder am Ufer bin. Mit etwas Rückenwind kann ich die Strecke zur Not auch noch rudern. Das bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass ich immer und überall so weit hinaus fahren würde - das hängt natürlich von den örtlichen Gegebenheiten ab (Strömung, Wind, Seegang, Schiffsverkehr, Sicht zum Land, Stabilität der Wetterlage).


noworkteam war ja wenigstens so ehrlich zuzugeben, dass er keinerlei eigene Erfahrung, geschweige denn auch nur einen entsprechenden Führerschein hat und wenigstens theoretisch einmal etwas vom Verhalten auf See gehört hat. Anderen Tippgebern würde ich Ähnliches unterstellen. |rolleyes

Mittlerweile sind wir in diesem Thread, in dem ich lediglich Angeltipps haben wollte, auf Seite 3. Zum Großteil gefüllt mit Vorwürfen, wie ich mich denn mit einem _Schlauch_boot auf das Meer trauen könnte und meiner Verteidigung, weshalb ich mein Boot bestimmungsgemäß einsetzen möchte.

So richtig Freude macht das nicht, schon weil kaum ein Einwand auch nur im Ansatz fundiert war. |rolleyes

Seltsam auch, dass in den vielen Norwegen-Threads, in denen Leute ohne Vorkenntnisse mit dem geliehenen Boot aufs Meer fahren wollen, nicht genau so mit "Sicherheitshinweisen" gespickt werden. Noch dazu, wo der Atlantik vor der Norwegischen Küste nicht gerade eine Badewanne ist und dort ja auch regelmäßig Angler absaufen... |kopfkrat

Ist es vielleicht der dem Wort "Boot" vorgestellte "Schlauch"? Ich möchte noch einmal daran erinnern, dass es keine (für die jeweilige Größe) seegängigeren Wasserfahrzeuge wie Schlauchboote gibt. Nicht umsonst werden sie von Sicherheits- und Rettungskräften so häufig eingesetzt.

Z. B. in Australien werden zur Rettung von Schwimmern und Surfern und anderen Wassersportlern aus der Brandungszone Schlauchboote eingesetzt, die ungefähr meinem entsprechen. Die Jungs und Mädel fahren bei nahezu *jedem* Wetter damit raus:






















Andere Schlauchboote, eine Nummer größer:











Ich möchte auch daran erinnern, dass ich mit mehr Sicherheitsausstattung die paar hundert Meter auf die Nordsee fahren möchte, wie das typische 4,5 - 6 Meter Festrumpf-Mietboot in Norwegen. Dass der geneigte Norwegen-Angelurlauber, der keine Ahnung von der Materie hat, damit dann gleich mehrere Kilometer aufs Meer fährt und sich die Koordinaten komfortabel aus der GPS-Datenbank holen kann, stört dabei offensichtlich niemanden!?

Nun gut, wie auch immer...

Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## gimli (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Tolle Fotos und deren Montagen hast du parat.

Ich will dir, das weiß der große Gasförmige, nicht deinen Schlauchboottrip verbiestern, aber seit Tagen herrscht hier in NH Ostwind, d.h. ablandig. Aber das weißt du sicherlich aus den Wetterberichten besser als ich.

Mich selbst kribbelt es schon seit 2 Jahren auf die Nordsee zu fahren, aber ich lasse es, da ich kein Klasse C-Boot habe, zwar den Schein, oder gerade deshalb. Allerdings sehe ich immer wieder Bötchen vor der Küste rumschippern, die dort eigentlich nicht sein dürften und hoffe immer, dass sie alle wiederkommen, denn ein Fisch ersetzt kein Menschenleben. Viel Glück bei deiner Unternehmung.

Ich habe fertig.|wavey:


----------



## neandertaler (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*



gimli schrieb:


> [...] Mich selbst kribbelt es schon seit 2 Jahren auf die Nordsee zu fahren, aber ich lasse es, da ich kein Klasse C-Boot habe [...]



Wenn Du Dich für ein passendes Boot interessierst, wäre vielleicht das Bombard Aerotec http://www.bombard.de/sport-pro/?aerotec was für Dich? 3,8 Meter lang, C-zertifiziert (wie meines auch) und mit einem Hochdruck-Luftboden ausgestattet, der einen tiefen V-Rumpf bildet und so auch bei kabbeliger See noch eine komfortable Fahrt erlaubt. Im Gegensatz zu meinem Boot hat man bei Schlauchooten mit Hochdruck-Luftboden keine Fummelei mit den Bodenbrettern und wesentlich leichter sind sie auch. Das komplette Aerotec wiegt z. B. nur 43 Kg, während bei mir schon die Bootshaut so schwer ist. Durch die geringen Packmaße kann man so ein Boot auch z. B. im Keller lagern und im Kofferraum transportieren.

Mit einem 15 PS Motor dürfte es schon an die 35 Km/h laufen, mit 25 PS sicherlich um oder über 40 Km/h.

So ein Schlauchboot liegt auch ganz besonders stabil im Wasser - außer durch ein sehr große, sich brechende Welle, dürfte man es kaum zum Kentern kriegen. In meinem Boot können wir z. B. zu zweit auf einer Seite stehen, ohne dass es nennenswert kränkt. Das ist natürlich gerade beim Angeln super, trägt aber auch zur Sicherheit bei.

Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## gimli (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Also vielen Dank für deinen Tipp. Für einen Gummischlauch kann ich mich beim besten Willen nicht erwärmen. Mir schwebt eher so etwas wie ein Ryds Kleinkajüttboot vor.

Allerdings habe ich auch etwas für dich unter Aktuelles. Heute ganz frisch reingenommen. :m Es kann Vieles passieren - auch Unberechenbares.


----------



## neandertaler (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

@gimli:

So ein Ryds ist sicherlich eine gute Wahl! Gerade durch die starke Aufkimmung und den hohen Bug laufen die Boote auch gut durch kabbelige See.

Den Bericht auf Deiner Seite (übrigens sehr informativ - da habe ich mir alle Infos zum Vispas geholt, vielen Dank für die Mühe #h) habe ich gerade gelesen. Das ist natürlich dumm gelaufen. Ein Grund mehr, immer ein Funkgerät dabei zu haben... #6


Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## snofla (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

auf gehts oliver 

dann wollen wir dir mal helfen,das es auch klappt an deinem Wochenende

schau erst mal  hier  ,dort dann auf Karte anzeigen gehen und dich in die holländische Küste reinzoomen,wirste bestimmt fündig da.

jetzt zum angeln,was auf alle Fälle geht ist die angelei mit Wattis,wo du diese herbekommst findest du  hier 

was auch geht ist Kunstköder will heissen twister ,sandras und und und,du solltest allerdings ein paar verschiedene gewichte dabeihaben,auch Platte sollte gehen auf den sandigem Grund den du dort vorfindest, bei Fragen einfach fragen #h


----------



## snofla (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Hab hier noch ne Seite für dich Oliver die ist recht interessant

www.eurovissers.nl


----------



## neandertaler (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

@snofla:

das mit den Seekarten ist ja der Hammer! Kaum zu glauben, dass es diesen Service kostenlos gibt. Gerade zur ersten Vorbereitung ist das optimal, man kann sich so einen ersten Eindruck verschaffen und sich erst nachdem man sich für ein Gebiet entschieden hat die entsprechenden Seekarten kaufen. #6

Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## totaler Spinner (2. August 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Nach meinen Unterlagen strömt es vor der Oosterschelde mit bis zu 2,4kn / 4,5km/h, weiter draußen vor Schouwen bis zu 3,4kn / 6,3km/h. Vor der Westerschelde bis zu 4kn Bei gleicher Strom und Windrichtung kann sich die
Strömungsgeschwindigkeit erhöhen. Diese Geschwindigkeiten dürften für ein Schlauchboot mit 15PS kein Problem sein. Bei Wind ab etwa 4bft gegen Strom sind dort die Wellen fieser als auf der Ostsee. Mit dem im Notfall rudern kann man je nach Stromrichtung vergessen. Fällt der Motor aus und man wird ins Sperrwerk der Oosterschelde gezogen, kann man nur den Anker werfen und beten das er hält oder sich spätestens in den Trossen zwischen den gelben Bojen verfängt. Wenn nicht dann gute Nacht.



gimli schrieb:


> Das Mädel empfiehlt nicht, sondern schreibt dir vor, dass eine entsprechende Seekarte und geeignete Kommunikationsmittel, wie z.B. VHF an Bord sind.


 Nichts von davon ist für Schlauchboote vorgeschrieben, VHF noch nicht mal für Yachten.


----------



## goeddoek (2. August 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Moin Michael |wavey:

Vielen Dank für die wirklich wichtige Info:m Sicherlich sollte man das bei den Touren einplanen, damit es auch ein Vergnügen bleibt :q


----------



## Jockel13883 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Hi Neandertaler, hattest du erfolg bei deinem Trip?


----------



## neandertaler (11. August 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Hi Jockel,

vielen Dank der Nachfrage! 

Bislang noch nicht - meine Frau und ich hatten in den letzten Wochen nie ein komplettes Wochenende frei, was leider auch für die restlichen Wochenende bis Ende August gilt. #q Das erste Wochenende, an dem aus heutiger Sicht wieder die Möglichkeit für ein Wochenende in Holland besteht, ist der 6. / 7. September.

Einen passenden Campinglatz habe ich jedenfalls schon gefunden: http://www.camping-hoekje.nl
Meine Anfrage dort ergab, dass man direkt gegenüber dem Campingplatz sein Boot ins Wasser lassen kann. Ein Weg führt dort direkt an den Strand. Von dort ist es nur noch ein Katzensprung zum Fangplatz, wobei vermutlich der ganze Bereich parallel zum Ufer, an dem das Wasser tiefer wird, zum Angeln taugen dürfte.

Ich habe das mal bei Google Maps eingetragen: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=105512530858836714443.0004542ab3e8c12df763a

Ich berichte dann. 


Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## Rob.a.m. (12. August 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Hi Oliver,
warum soweit rausfahren wenn das Gute so nahe liegt.
Nimm mal die Buhnenköpfe bei Flut (Beginn der Ebbströmung) genauer unter die Lupe, kleine Shads 7-10cm (Farben perlmutt oder salt&pepper) und Jigköpfe bis 20g bekommst du im Angelladen am Campingplatz. Fische dort driftend, wenn du kurz vor den Buhnenköpfen bist Motor aus. Als Überraschung warten dort salzige Barsche#6.

Gruß Rob
wolfsbarsch.com

PS. Wolfsbarsche stromern dort bis in den Oktober umher.


----------



## neandertaler (12. August 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Hi Rob,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis!



Rob schrieb:


> [...] Fische dort driftend, wenn du kurz vor den Buhnenköpfen bist Motor aus. [...]



Wie meinst Du das denn? Soll ich mich vor den Buhnenköpfen vorbei treiben lassen? Halten sich die Wolfsbarsche direkt an den Buhnen oder eher ein Stück davon entfernt auf?

Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## Schütti (14. August 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Hallo Neandertaler,

letztendlich musst du jede Entscheidung selbst treffen ob du nun auf die Nord- oder Ostsee oder sonstwo fährst.

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass du schon einen sehr verantwortungsvollen und gut informierten Eindruck hinterlässt. Und was bringt einem ein 150 PS Motor wenn ich 5 km weit draussen bin und dieser nicht anspringt. Dann lieber einen 15 PS der anspringt....|rolleyes#6.

Ich kann dir das "Brouwershavensche Gat" empfehlen. Liegt nördlich von Renesse nicht weit vom Ufer weg. Im Sommer Makrelen mit Sicherheit und du musst nicht weit fahren.
Sieh mal auf die Seekarte.

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Rob.a.m. (14. August 2008)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum küstennahen Meersangeln vom Boot in NL. Heringe? Dorsch & Co.?*

Hallo Oliver,
die Wolfsbarsche suchen direkt am Kopf der Pfahlbuhne wo die Strömung Krebse, Garnelen oder kleine Fische freispült nach Nahrung. 

Die Drift an der Buhne vorbei bringt den meisten Erfolg, wichtig ist das du den Motor abstellst, die großen Wolfsbarsche sind sehr scheue Tiere.

Gruß Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------

